# yes, I'm a newbie.



## lindilou2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok, so here it goes. I decided about 2 years ago that it was time to break down and buy my very 1st computer.... I was amazed at the many different choices available to me. At the time I was a comlete computer dim-wit. To tell the truth I'm not much better now. 
So my 1st purchase was a flea market find, apparently a real bargain, a imac g3 for $25. Only problem was the only experence I had was with a PC. And that was limited, so I began looking to down load games and such, I wasn't even online yet. You know just trying to get the feel of it all. I see my self as a patient woman.... yet I gave up. I thought it was too hard. 
So i bought an E machines, something like 4 months later. Got on line, kinda became familure with windows (XP), internet explorer, "the whole 9 yards" 
Ok so here it is a year and a half later and I'm about to buy my 3rd replacement power supply for the PC , and I find myself wondering if maybe, just maybe I should've suck by the imac.
I've done some reading and have learned that you can do almost any thing on a mac that you can do on a PC. Maybe even better.
So here's my question...should I go back to the mac? And if I do will it be hard to find a local isp? What about "tiger?" ? 
If anyone reads this and has any input/advice for me I would greatly appreciate it. Really, thanks.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

lindilou,

Welcome to the forums.

I have personally never used a MAC .... but perhaps you could indicate what tasks you utilise your system for, in order to give others here some insight, so that they can perhaps recommend what would be your best course of action.

Cheers.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello and Welcome.

I believe "Macs" don't suffer being plagued by viruses as do Microsoft systems. Two friends have Macs and are very happy with them. There is also a Forum here for Apple Mac computers and users - did you notice it? Might be a good idea to move your post there.

Or there are reviews at "Which".

http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...esktop_computer_essential_guide_657_55252.jsp You have to subscripe to the site but there is a free trial period you could use to check the articles.

No doubt, Mac users will be along to answer your query.

Penny


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hello lindilou and welcome to TSG 

Tough call on the choices.
I'm a PC/Windows user, mostly because that's the first I bought into and the software I now have is all Windows platform.

Even not knowing the specifics of your computer...age, usage, etc, I would still wonder about the rapid failure of the power supplies. Either there is too much current draw or the replacement is of poor quality, I would think.
Emachines have been known to have used inferior hardware in the past.
So have some other well known brands.
Apple usually keeps a better watch on quality, but they've been known to slip up too.

I'm used to PC/Windows now and am unlikely to change.
What is attractive to me is pricing, especially now as there is a glut of computers on the market right before the holiday buying season.

What ever you buy, now's probably a good time to start comparing prices.

BTW, some of the new Macs will run Windows.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

hi lindilou, and welcome  

i've used them both....started with a mac years ago, finally broke down and bought my first pc about four years ago...it was a pleasant surprise, tho i still feel mac offers a more seamless interface

i was just introduced to a new mac laptop by a friend, which will run windows as well...tho still more expensive than a comparably loaded pc, they have become much more competitive than i realized....and they have some built in features that a pc can't even touch, imo....

it has made me think about a new computer  ...with the exception of firefox, everything pc seems cobbled together by comparison.


----------



## lindilou2004 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reviews and replies. I think I will try to move my thread to the Apple Mac forum ( thanks for the idea Tuppence). Btw the emachine is 2 1/2 yrs old and I've had the mac 3 yrs or so... and it was used. Thank you.


----------

